# Tractor Supply Timothy Bales?



## BrittsBunny (Mar 15, 2015)

I was at Tractor Supply the other day and saw that they had wrapped timothy square bales for $19.99. That would be heck of a lot cheaper than having to buy hay from the pet store. I can spend approx. $40.00 a month on hay for my 2.7 lb dwarf rabbit. I do like to give him fresh hay 3-4 times a day. He is very picky too, therefore, a lot of hay is wasted. 

A square bale would obviously last wayyy longer. I just worry about how "clean" it is. 

Rabbit owners please share your thoughts and/or suggestions


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 15, 2015)

I can't vouch for TC, but I do buy bales of hay for my rabbits. While the quality can vary a bit, most of it tends to be quite nice. I sometimes find things in the bale, but it's usually some thistles or other plant stuff. I have heard of people finding dead mice and bugs in hay, but some even find those in bagged hay, so not really something unique to bales. Bagged hay comes from bales, so stuff from a bag isn't really any different.


----------



## miyumiyu (Mar 15, 2015)

I bought a hay bale from Tractor Supply for my two rabbits a couple of months ago, and it's still not even halfway gone. It's not as vibrantly green looking as the stuff I used to buy from the pet store, but the buns seem to like it better. 

I also asked the cashier at TS whether I would be able to bring it back if there were any issues with the bale (mold, weeds, ect) and she assured me that I could. I'd definitely suggest you buying a large Rubber Maid bin to house it in though, because it'll last you a while. One of my buns is a flemish and I'm still rolling in hay.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Mar 15, 2015)

Korr_and_Sophie said:


> I can't vouch for TC, but I do buy bales of hay for my rabbits. While the quality can vary a bit, most of it tends to be quite nice. I sometimes find things in the bale, but it's usually some thistles or other plant stuff. I have heard of people finding dead mice and bugs in hay, but some even find those in bagged hay, so not really something unique to bales. Bagged hay comes from bales, so stuff from a bag isn't really any different.



Believe me I understand how hay bales vary as I am a horse owner too 

I am just trying to save money and $40.00 a month is a lot for a rabbit (even though he is totally worth it and I wouldn't want to compromise his health) HOWEVER if I can save money I am open to suggestions!

The Oxbow and Kaytee hay is great but it just blows my mind how expensive it is.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Mar 15, 2015)

miyumiyu said:


> I bought a hay bale from Tractor Supply for my two rabbits a couple of months ago, and it's still not even halfway gone. It's not as vibrantly green looking as the stuff I used to buy from the pet store, but the buns seem to like it better.
> 
> I also asked the cashier at TS whether I would be able to bring it back if there were any issues with the bale (mold, weeds, ect) and she assured me that I could. I'd definitely suggest you buying a large Rubber Maid bin to house it in though, because it'll last you a while. One of my buns is a flemish and I'm still rolling in hay.



Glad to hear a good review! 

Did you know that some farmers spray paint their hay to make it look more attractive? So I laugh when someone says how green their hay is and I'm like oh really?!?! And I have seen some BRIGHT green hay *cough* not natural *cough*

As for storing the hay, I will definitely need to get a plastic tub!


----------



## thevelveteenrabbit (Mar 15, 2015)

Very interested to hear reviews for TS hay as well.. I've been looking into cheaper solutions!


----------



## BrittsBunny (Mar 17, 2015)

When I finish my last bag of Oxbow I am going to head back to TS to inspect the hay.

What worries me about hay from a feed store is how it is stored and how dirty it is. I want to be sure that I am giving my bun the best quality. 

I am a hay snob when it comes to my horse and I feel the same when it comes to my bun too


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 18, 2015)

We don't buy hay at Tractor Supply but do buy it every once in awhile from our local Ace Hardware. They stock it for our local FFA kids. It's housed in a big truck trailer which stays shut and locked. We do notice that sometimes the hay isn't as green as we prefer but they say that we can get a refund if we don't like it or that we can always look at it before we buy. The employees sometimes dont know when it came in but that can vary with who's on staff. 

Don't know if that helps because it's not TSC but might help because it's from another chain retail


----------



## Bville (Mar 18, 2015)

BrittsBunny said:


> Believe me I understand how hay bales vary as I am a horse owner too



You know you can feed your rabbit the same hay you feed your horse.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Mar 26, 2015)

I am skeptical about buying hay from a feed store because of how it is stored and sometimes can be a bit more dusty. 

But at the end of the day, hay is hay. I am just trying to find a more economical alternative than purchasing hay from the pet store which is individually bagged. It's getting rather expensive and I like to keep fresh hay in front of my bun. He is very picky too and I waste a lot of hay. 

I am a hay snob even when it comes to my horse


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 26, 2015)

The hay comes from the same places.... The bagged pet store hay didnt have any special processes done to it.... It wasnt washed sanatized and dried before being bagged. You can get overpriced pet storr hay thats dusty and grose too. 
Feed store hay is the same thing.


----------

